# dee's '92 frankia



## 888dee (Jun 21, 2009)

here's our bus, a '92 Frankia A730RD on a Peugeot J5 with Alko Tag chassis,  wasn't meant to be a project but turned out to be one, but then it is 17 years old!







Re-lined the luton after a leak repair










replaced the rather utilitarian seats with a pair from an Alfa Romeo 146 Ti





Repairs to the shower, you can see the original (past it) finish on the right hand side of the cubical and the new finish to the back.





and the finished article




more updates to follow


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice Pug, i'd love something like that, but my neighbours would go mad if i put that in the street.

Nice work on the shower area, front seats look good too


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Dee888, ace motor home. You could surely go a place in that van. Type of van people talk about full timing in. The repairs you’ve made are of a very high standard. The Luton looks great. The only give away that it has been repaired would be it looks so modern and pristine fresh. Same comment about the shower. Excellent very professional job.  Derek


----------



## 888dee (Jun 22, 2009)

is a catch 22 that, leave it and looks neglected, fix it and looks to new! lol

thanks for your kind comments though folks, I'll keep going, and posting the results, expect will need to start again by the time I'm finished


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you been out in it yet? Get yourself over to the north west for a weekend.


----------



## 888dee (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah been out to play a few times, not to far yet as everytime I've come home with a "to do" list 

busy for the next couple of weeks but then we'll be off!


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

888dee said:


> yeah been out to play a few times, not to far yet as everytime I've come home with a "to do" list
> 
> busy for the next couple of weeks but then we'll be off!



hope to see you on the road. Give you a toot. . Booked for Isle of Harris for long weekend this weekend. Back Monday


----------



## rosemj2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, nice to see another Frankia. Ours is a '94 A600KD. I'm sure I saw yours on the M6 going south some time mid May.

They seem to share the same problems. It's had a bad leak in the overcab in the past, but I think I'm going to have to strip it done over the winter and re-line it like yours as there is still a small leak over one of the windows. We've also re-lined the shower cubicle, there's a crack in the other tray by the toilet. Worst problem was a defective seal on the sat dish which has done some damage to the roof in the cupboard. 

The EBL is the same make/version as yours and I must admit it's a total mystery! 

Still... It's our first motorhome and we love it. We're off to Europe for the first time next week. If you ever need to compare notes / findings then just email.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 10, 2009)

Very neat and professional looking work, well done. Wish I had the patience to get such a good result


----------



## frostybow (Sep 21, 2009)

van looks great with you i have a frankia 740 alko tag axel 92 plate theres always something to do on them my next job is to get rid of the red speed blocks along the side happy motoring im not sure how to get pictures on yet sorry


----------



## barnybg (Feb 12, 2010)

*Repairing interiors*

Sorry for sounding a bit thick,but pretty new to this (well repairing,if i need to later) where do you buy the right materials for the job in hand,your ceiling and shower look and probably are,the correct type for caravans/Motorhomes ? 

Good job


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

888dee said:


> here's our bus, a '92 Frankia A730RD on a Peugeot J5 with Alko Tag chassis,  wasn't meant to be a project but turned out to be one, but then it is 17 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

i have had quite a lot of water damage to my roof, i will be starting to do the repairs soon, cna you give me any advice/where to get materiels from etc etc, i dont want to spark off ahuge debate about gender but i am female and i do think men are better at these sort of things but i am willing to have a go, i will leave the joinery bit to a joiner but i need some direction if you can help

you've done an excellent job BTW, do you wanna do mine


----------

